# Topics > Conversational AI > Bots >  Tay, artificial intelligent chat bot, Microsoft Corporation, Redmond, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Microsoft Corporation

Website - tay.ai

facebook.com/thatbasicbot

twitter.com/tayandyou

Tay on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Article "Microsoft's new chatbot wants to hang out with millennials on Twitter"

by Matt Buggess
March 23, 2016  

Article "Microsoft's Tay is an AI chat bot with 'zero chill'"
Well, this is unexpected.

by Nick Summers
March 23, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Microsoft deletes 'teen girl' AI after it became a Hitler-loving sex robot within 24 hours"

by  Helena Horton 
March 24, 2016

----------


## Airicist

ArticLe "Why Microsoft's 'Tay' AI bot went wrong"
Less than a day after she joined Twitter, Microsoft's AI bot, Tay.ai, was taken down for becoming a sexist, racist monster. AI experts explain why it went terribly wrong.

by Hope Reese
March 24, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "NetBase Thinks You Can Get Rid Of Jews With Alcohol And Salt"

by Leena Rao
September 2, 2009

----------


## Airicist

Internet turned robot into a nazi

Published on Mar 24, 2016




> Microsoft ran an experiment, where they released a Twitter chat robot to see what it will learn. The results were disastrous. Cenk Uygur and Ana Kasparian hosts of The Young Turks discuss.
> 
> “A day after Microsoft introduced an innocent Artificial Intelligence chat robot to Twitter it has had to delete it after it transformed into an evil Hitler-loving, incestual sex-promoting, 'Bush did 9/11'-proclaiming robot.
> 
> Developers at Microsoft created 'Tay', an AI modelled to speak 'like a teen girl', in order to improve the customer service on their voice recognition software. They marketed her as 'The AI with zero chill' - and that she certainly is.”

----------


## Airicist

Article "Microsoft reactivates Twitter bot 'Tay', and it promptly tweets about smoking weed in front of cops"

by Mike Wehner
Mar 30, 2016

----------

